# My hunt today.



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Look what I got on my hunt today.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

how did you acquire that?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heard some crows raising he'll went over to see what that was all about and seen him on the ground I think it fell out of the nest I watched it for a while and no other squirrel s around so I took my shirt off and threw over him and took him him just have him to a woman that will take good care of him.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Heard some crows raising he'll went over to see what that was all about and seen him on the ground I think it fell out of the nest I watched it for a while and no other squirrel s around so I took my shirt off and threw over him and took him him just have him to a woman that will take good care of him.


Oh My G%% that is just a cutest little sucker. You and he could become cool buddies....wonder what happened to his mom ;- )

wll


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Ohh it is so cute


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd have kept him. A buddy of mine has a pet squirrel, cutest little thing ever. Kinda like how you see the pet chimps in movies, always on his shoulder.

Edit: I'll see if I can nab some photos next time I'm over his place.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad you saved him, Ghost. If that lady keeps him, how about naming him Alvin?!

Alvin and the Chipmunks "Gangster Style!"


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good on ya, Ghost!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I think he's plotting his revenge.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

WOW

Spectacular humanity!!!

SALUTE brother!!


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Look what I got on my hunt today.


I have a friend who hand fed and tamed a squirrel from about that age. It became just as good of a pet as a domesticated gerbil or rat, but smarter than a gerbil--maybe smarter than a domesticated rat too. It lived for several years.

Of course experts will tell you to never attempt to domesticate a wild animal, but then, where did all the pet store pets originally come from?


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Experts like the crocodile hunter????


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> Experts like the crocodile hunter????


Exactly!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's neat. Poor lil' guy, well he'll have all the nuts he can eat I'm sure and an easy life. Perhaps she'll let it lose in time for hunting season. (that is a horrible thought!).


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Every time I see that pic it puts a smile on my face ;- )

Without a doubt a cute little guy ;- )

wll


----------

